

The Mark Zuckerberg Era Is Over - mandela
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-mark-zuckerberg-era-is-over-2013-1

======
rukshn
I read the post yesterday and it has a point, Mark is not what he used to be,
Facebook is not doing big things like Google and Apple. Now his company is
public Mark is only looking for making profit

~~~
pedalpete
When you say 'big things', I assume you mean things like Google Glasses,
Google Driverless Car (does that have a name yet), etc. etc.

Google has always taken these sorts of initiatives, it is a huge part of their
corporate structure.

I'm not familiar with these sorts of initiatives or 'big things' at Apple. Can
you elaborate?

Microsoft does big things in research, but I don't believe they match the pace
of Google, though that could just be perception.

Not every company needs to be doing 'big things'. I suspect we would have said
facebook never really did. They just executed brilliantly on a few key not
very innovative things, like the news feed, like button, universal sign-in,
etc. None of these are big things, but they are what made the company what it
is.

